# Need Carp fishing locations



## BigGuy5002 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I live in Troy and I would like to go fish for Carp or buffalo but not sure where to fish for them! Clinton river? Metro park beach pier? lake erie? and where exactly they like to hangout? under wood lodges? tree branches? or doesn't matter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MIflyfish (Aug 4, 2014)

I used to catch them on the downside of the Barton Dam in AA, but they've been basically non-existent this year in my experience. Only seen one caught, and haven't seen any in the water.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

If you're willing to drive to Ford lake, you'll do well. Plenty of places to fish from shore and plenty of carp.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are tons of Carp in Belleville lake, as well. It is the next impoundment downstream of Ford lake on the Huron river. There is State land with a boat launch right off Rawsonville Rd for easy access. In the spring you can find 10's of thousands of Carp right across from the boat launch. They fill a small bay when they are spawning.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> There are tons of Carp in Belleville lake, as well. It is the next impoundment downstream of Ford lake on the Huron river. There is State land with a boat launch right off Rawsonville Rd for easy access. In the spring you can find 10's of thousands of Carp right across from the boat launch. They fill a small bay when they are spawning.


There's a resident population in front of the liquor store on the water also. :what:

Sent from my S5


----------



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

MIflyfish said:


> I used to catch them on the downside of the Barton Dam in AA, but they've been basically non-existent this year in my experience. Only seen one caught, and haven't seen any in the water.


I fly fish for carp on the St. Clair Flats. Last summer the fish were everywhere, schooled up and when feeding there was nothing more fun. This summer has been a completely different story. I see few fish, mostly alone and very spooky. Strange year.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Not sure if it is private property, so check it out first.

But, when I was a kid we caught tons of them in the lake at the north east corner of Coolidge and Long Lake. Just south of the foot bridge. That whole river was full of them. 

Also many of the warmer rivers. The best place I remember was the Raisin River in Monroe.


----------



## GrsyChickenWing (Aug 23, 2014)

Try Paint Creek just below the Lake Orion dam. Those big carp fight like freight trains.


----------



## zhangzf (Jul 5, 2014)

MIflyfish said:


> I used to catch them on the downside of the Barton Dam in AA, but they've been basically non-existent this year in my experience. Only seen one caught, and haven't seen any in the water.


There's still a lot of Carps right below Barton Dam. I went there several times, and normally can see more than 20 carps at the same time. Saw a guy caught 4 carps in 2 hours 2 weeks ago.


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Jefferson and sugarbush theirs boat launches find some big carp over that way.


----------



## BluesHockey42 (Jul 26, 2013)

I fish below Barton Pond on the Huron River for big carp. Downstream below the Barton Dam there are 15-20lb carp that hover under the bridge from 7pm-9pm. Place is loaded with carp and catfish. Best at night


----------



## zhangzf (Jul 5, 2014)

BluesHockey42 said:


> I fish below Barton Pond on the Huron River for big carp. Downstream below the Barton Dam there are 15-20lb carp that hover under the bridge from 7pm-9pm. Place is loaded with carp and catfish. Best at night


hi, I fish the barton pond often but never caught a Cat..... Could you tell me what kind of bait and where to fish Cats?


----------



## BigGuy5002 (Aug 13, 2014)

I forgot to thank you all for the replies  it worked well on the Clinton river up on Yates Dam..


----------

